# Update: Lue signs with Bucks; Suns interested in Livingston



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm kinda hoping he chooses the C's. He's not going to make that much of difference, if any, and maybe it'll motivate them to try harder for a trade. There are options out there...


link



> It appeared that the Suns had new competition for free-agent point guard Tyronn Lue's services when he told Miami reporters Sunday that he expected the Heat to make an offer after a Monday physical.
> 
> The Heat made it known they were not making an offer, and Lue changed plans, leaving Miami without taking a physical. Now the Suns appear to be good shape with Lue. He is scheduled to meet with Suns officials in Las Vegas this week.
> 
> ...


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: Lue down to Celtics and Suns*



> Even if Tyronn Lue signs with the Suns, they might not be done shopping for a point guard if rookie Goran Dragic doesn't reach the NBA next season. One player of interest is former Clipper Shaun Livingston, on the comeback trail after missing the last 17 months following a horrific left knee injury.
> 
> Reports of interest in former Magic guard Keyon Dooling are unfounded.


 -- East Valley Tribune

Livingston interests me. No way Dooling lands here... we don't have the money (he called like a 3-4 mil deal "offensive").


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Lue down to Celtics and Suns; Suns also interested in Livingston*

Yeah, if we can get Livingston cheap, it's a low risk/medium reward. 

I updated the title and added that.


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Lue down to Celtics and Suns; Suns also interested in Livingston*

Shaun Livingston is a wildcard at the backup pg spot. We cant have no more wildcards in this lineup. If they can add Livingston as a project for cheap, then sure. But they need a pg that can for sure give us quality minutes behind Nash.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Lue down to Celtics and Suns; Suns also interested in Livingston*

I think if the Suns can pick up Livingston that could end up being a steal. Big bodied PG with good passing skills. Supposing he recovers fully from his injury (big if) he'd be a great backup here. Needs to become a better shooter, not sure if he has that in him.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Lue down to Celtics and Suns; Suns also interested in Livingston*

Lue to Milwaukee...

link



> Tyronn Lue has agreed to a two-year contract with the Milwaukee Bucks, Lue’s agent, Andy Miller, informed the Suns on Wednesday. Lue will make $3.9 million – the same total Anthony Johnson, another Phoenix target, took from Orlando on Tuesday. Both teams used their $1.9 million biennial exception, something the Suns don’t have after signing Grant Hill to a two-year deal last summer.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why would he go to Milwaukee? He'll get no playing time behind Mo Williams and Ramon Sessions.

Weird move.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Well, Mo's probably on his way out at some point. I guess they want a vet behind Sessions.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Haha what an idiot! Anyone with a brain would pick Boston or Phoenix over that team in Milwaukee. The difference in overall salary must have been, what, at most $500K overall.

He chose this salary and has to...
1) Play for the BUCKS instead of a contending team
2) Live in MILWAUKEE instead of Phoenix or Boston

...Wow. What a moron.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Guess, extra $$ and yr made a difference. 

Suns and C's only offering 1.2 vet min for one yr.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: Lue down to Celtics and Suns; Suns also interested in Livingston*



S.T.A.T.1 said:


> Shaun Livingston is a wildcard at the backup pg spot. We cant have no more wildcards in this lineup. If they can add Livingston as a project for cheap, then sure. But they need a pg that can for sure give us quality minutes behind Nash.


Haha who else is out there then?

I'm all for Livingston. Before the injury he was good with potential to be great. Guards typically recover better from major injuries than big men. But even if he was a portion of what he was it'd be a great benefit to this team. Plus the FA PG market for our price is so thin... he looks like Magic.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Grr, options have dried up fast. Its all about the money, unbelievable. Looks more likely that we will have to force or at least try out Strawberry at the PG now. Livingston won't bring any immediate comfort to the PG spot, but he's a better option than not signing any cheap PG this off-seaon.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

UPDATE. We are pursuing Sam Cassell, Damon Stoudemire, Shaun Livingston, and Jason Williams at backup PG. Also... we are looking at Allan Houston



> The Suns need to sign three players to reach the 13-man roster minimum. The priority was to land a veteran point guard before signing a wing and a big man. Phoenix will pursue Sam Cassell, Damon Stoudamire or Jason Williams to be its backup point and Carlos Arroyo if he fell to minimum-contract status.
> 
> Shaun Livingston, a 22-year-old former No. 4 pick, could be brought in if he checks out with the medical staff.
> 
> ...


 -- East Valley Tribune


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

I wouldn't mind Cassell, provided he can still contribute in the 15-20 mpg range. It seems like the choice is between the older less explosive experiences PGs and the inexperienced and relatively untested PGs. 

At this stage, with a legitimate chance to make the playoffs, even if it isn't top 4 (but with the right structure and use of our players it shouldn't be ruled out completely) I see a veteran back-up to be more dependable. 

Besides, if Strawberry does see some time at PG, we can still run the offense through Hill and Diaw, and Strawberry can play a Fisher-like role (i.e. spot up and get the ball to the right people at the right time kind of thing).

Thoughts? Who would you pick from that list of PGs? Or will we miss out again?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

If we're going to sign a scrub to a minimum contract, can we at least go for a young guy who may develop into a good player?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

We should just blow it up.


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

add cassell or jason williams, see how well we do before the all star break.. if we arent above .500 before the all star break, then blow it up.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Livingston could be Nash's replacement. I would be all over that signing!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

don't you get bonuses when your team makes it to the playoffs and goes deep?


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

Id easily give Barbosa or Diaw for Livingston at this point.


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

All Net said:


> Id easily give Barbosa or Diaw for Livingston at this point.


no way in hell. if we brought Livingston aboard, it would be as a free agent.


----------

